# Come leggere i bollettini della protezione civile



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Come leggere il bollettino della Protezione Civile

Apro questo topic perché vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito (inclusi tutti i media) come leggere il bollettino pubblicato ogni giorno alle 18.00

Questo è quello di oggi.








Quando una persona è affetta da coronavirus ed è “registrata” nel sistema ci sono 3 possibilità: 

è attualmente infetta (ultima colonna gialla)
è guarita (colonna verde)
è deceduta (colonna rossa)

Il totale delle persone che hanno o hanno avuto il virus è la somma delle tre colonne, ed è la colonna arancione etichettata “casi totali”.

I numeri della colonna gialla “totale attualmente positivi” variano sia perchè ci sono nuovi positivi, sia perché i positivi dei giorni precedenti guariscono o muoiono perciò escono dalla colonna gialla e si spostano in quella verde o rossa.

Questa è la tabella di ieri.







Se fate la differenza tra gli attualmente positivi dei due giorni (20603 - 17750) trovate 2853 nuovi casi di positivi. 

Se fate la differenza tra i casi totali (24747 - 21157) trovate 3590. 

Perché? Perché nel frattempo ci sono stati anche 368 nuovi decessi e 369 guarigioni.

Per cui il numero degli attualmente positivi è cambiato così:

17750 (numero di ieri) - (368 decessi NON più positivi) - (369 guariti NON piu positivi) + X (numero effettivo di nuovi contagi) = 20603.

Quanto vale X? Fate i conti e vedrete che vale 3590, ovvero la differenza tra i casi totali.

Quindi sì, a livello di *sistema* rispetto a ieri ci sono 2853 infetti in più, ma a livello di *singoli* individui oggi sono stati 3590 che hanno avuto la conferma di essere infetti.






Giusto per aggiungere altre prove



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Questo è il bollettino dell’organizzazione della sanità mondiale che riporta i casi di tutti i paesi (c’è qualche giorno di ritardo nel presentare i dati).

Questo è il numero 54 che ha i dati italiani della sera del 13 marzo. Casi totali 17660, nuovi casi 2547. 







Confrontate il bollettino della protezione civile del 13 e del 12 marzo.

13 Marzo 17660 casi totali







12 Marzo 15113 casi totali







Quanto fa 17660 - 15113? Fa proprio 2547, i casi riportati dall’OMS.


----------



## Wetter (15 Marzo 2020)

Anche io all'inizio sbagliavo e contavo i nuovi contagi come li contano la maggior parte dei media.
Il calcolo giusto è questo di Solo.


----------



## Djici (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come leggere il bollettino della Protezione Civile
> 
> Apro questo topic perché vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito (inclusi tutti i media) come leggere il bollettino pubblicato ogni giorno alle 18.00
> 
> ...



Perfetto


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Come leggere i bollettini? Con la scorta di mutande pulite di fianco oramai 

Grazie per la spiegazione, in effetti mi facevo un po' di confusione nel leggerli


----------



## koti (15 Marzo 2020)

Comunicassero i numeri senza sottrazioni inutili non ci sarebbe questo problema, fanno una confusione pazzesca.


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunicassero i numeri senza sottrazioni inutili non ci sarebbe questo problema, fanno una confusione pazzesca.


Infatti. 

Ma fanno i furbi per cercare di ridurre il panico.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come leggere il bollettino della Protezione Civile
> 
> Apro questo topic perché vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito (inclusi tutti i media) come leggere il bollettino pubblicato ogni giorno alle 18.00
> 
> ...



Basta sottrarre i dati in arancione : 24747-21157 = 3590 nuovi casi dimostrati con tanto di tampone. Considera poi che i dati in giallo sono quelli che pesano sul sistema sanitario mentre i verdi e i rossi ‘escono’ dal sistema sanitario. Nelle ultime 24 ore abbiamo avuto anche 368 morti e 369 dimessi quindi oggi al netto abbiamo 2853 casi nuovi in giallo che sono i casi che ora stanno impegnando i nostri ospedali.

Potremmo infatti riassumere che i ‘gialli’(positivi al coronavirus) passano inevitabilmente o nei’ verdi’(dimessi/guariti) o nei ‘rossi’(deceduti) che tutti assieme poi si sommano negli ‘arancio’.
Consideriamo però che i gialli(positivi al coronavirus) sono divisi in sottogruppi e abbiamo :
-ricoverati con sintomi;
-terapia intensiva;
-isolamento domiciliare;
Che tutti assieme si sommano nei ‘totali attualmente positivi’.
Quelli che pesano maggiormente sul sistema sanitario in termini di mole di lavoro ovviamente sono tra i gialli i ‘ricoverati con sintomi’ e quelli in’ terapia intensiva’.

Nelle ultime 24 ore abbiamo avuto 154 casi di persone in più in terapia intensiva, credo sia questa la voce più drammatica e che deve destare la nostra attenzione perché è qua che si sta giocando la battaglia vera.
Consideriamo che quelli che escono dalla voce ‘terapia intensiva’ giocoforza passano o tra i ‘deceduti’ oppure nei ‘ricoverati con sintomi’ visto che nessuno passa dalla terapia intensiva alle dimissioni/guariti.
Quelli che invece entrano nella voce ‘terapia intensiva’ possono arrivare dai ‘ricoverati con sintomi’, da ‘isolamento domiciliare’ oppure possono essere nuovi casi che nelle 24 ore precedenti non rientravano nel sistema e sono stati quindi ricoverati con urgenza/tardivamente.
La tabella quindi è fluida e in continua evoluzione.
I ‘gialli’ come abbiamo detto all’inizio , in condizioni normali e di sistema sanitario che riesce a mantenere un certo ritmo di lavoro, passano o nei verdi o nei rossi e terminano il loro personale e naturale percorso.
Infatti all’inizio di questa odissea le dimissioni di un paziente positivo al coronavirus e ricoverato in ospedale avvenivano dopo la guarigione sintomatica ma anche clinica che consiste nel fare il tampone per tre volte e avere esito negativo. Questo perché è stato osservato che anche un paziente guarito clinicamente poteva avere nella mucosa del naso carica virale ed essere in grado di contagiare.
Se però i gialli ‘impantanano’ i sottogruppi significa che ci sono movimenti interni non normali.
Cosa vuol dire questo?
Vuol dire che un soggetto che si trova in terapia intensiva e inizia a respirare autonomamente non lo si tiene in struttura come si faceva all’inizio ma lo si manda a casa a terminare la guarigione.
Quindi colui che prima rientrava nella voce ‘terapia intensiva’ non passa nella voce ‘ricoverati con sintomi’ o nei ‘dimessi/guariti’ ma tra coloro in ‘isolamento domiciliare’.
Infatti se osserviamo i movimenti degli ultimi giorni noteremo questi particolari ‘movimenti interni’ tra nuovi casi, ricoverati con sintomi, terapia intensiva, dimessi.
Per farla breve il sistema sanitario sta forzando e non poco i giri del motore con tutto ciò che questo può implicare in termini di qualità e sicurezza.
Stiamo attenti quindi a questi numeri perché di giorno in giorno possono anticipare quello che sta accadendo e accadrà.
Purtroppo l’unica voce sulla quale c’è poco da sindacare e da fare calcoli è quella dei morti, e quello è un bollettino di guerra.
Per fortuna abbiamo buoni numeri sui guariti e sono le persone che per prima si sono ammalate.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come leggere il bollettino della Protezione Civile
> 
> Apro questo topic perché vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito (inclusi tutti i media) come leggere il bollettino pubblicato ogni giorno alle 18.00
> 
> ...



Se facessero il tampone al 1/5% della popolazione sarebbero dati drammatici. Altro che 3 mila unità in più...


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Basta sottrarre i dati in arancione : 24747-21157 = 3590 nuovi casi dimostrati con tanto di tampone. Considera poi che i dati in giallo sono quelli che pesano sul sistema sanitario mentre i verdi e i rossi ‘escono’ dal sistema sanitario. Nelle ultime 24 ore abbiamo avuto anche 368 morti e 369 dimessi quindi oggi al netto abbiamo 2853 casi nuovi in giallo che sono i casi che ora stanno impegnando i nostri ospedali.
> 
> Potremmo infatti riassumere che i ‘gialli’(positivi al coronavirus) passano inevitabilmente o nei’ verdi’(dimessi/guariti) o nei ‘rossi’(deceduti) che tutti assieme poi si sommano negli ‘arancio’.
> Consideriamo però che i gialli(positivi al coronavirus) sono divisi in sottogruppi e abbiamo :
> ...


Sì, che è sostanzialmente quello dico da qualche giorno e che ho scritto sopra.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, che è sostanzialmente quello dico da qualche giorno e che ho scritto sopra.



Si certo, sei stato molto preciso.
Grazie per l'ottimo lavoro, fare buona informazione oggi è doveroso .
Su questo forum grazie a Dio si pensa ancora alla qualità.

P.S. ovviamente l'unico passaggio di colore che mi spaventa è quello del 'rosso' che passa nell' 'arancione'.
Ecco, a quello non ci dobbiamo assolutamente arrivare mai e poi mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come leggere il bollettino della Protezione Civile
> 
> Apro questo topic perché vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito (inclusi tutti i media) come leggere il bollettino pubblicato ogni giorno alle 18.00
> 
> ...



Era il problema che segnalai qualche giorno fa che i media stavano facendo confusione mescolando i numeri dando una volta il numero dei contagiati totali e a volte dei malati del momento...bastava usare sempre lo stesso metro..


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2020)

A conferma di quanto dicevo sui giornali italiani che non capiscono una sega e vanno ignorati.






Nel grafico di oggi del Corriere i babbei comparano I CASI TOTALI per gli altri paesi contro i CONTAGIATI ATTUALI dell'Italia, "dimenticandosi" che al nostro numero vanno aggiunti altri 2158 infetti deceduti e 2749 infetti guariti.


----------



## Liuke (18 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come leggere il bollettino della Protezione Civile
> 
> Apro questo topic perché vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito (inclusi tutti i media) come leggere il bollettino pubblicato ogni giorno alle 18.00
> 
> ...



dove posso trovare questi bollettini? sul sito della protezione civile non li trovo in questo formato


----------



## Wetter (18 Marzo 2020)

Liuke ha scritto:


> dove posso trovare questi bollettini? sul sito della protezione civile non li trovo in questo formato



Vai sul ministero della Salute


----------



## Liuke (18 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Vai sul ministero della Salute



grazie


----------

